# Just starting protection



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

A short video that was shot of me working my female, We do protection training every weekend up in NH. We are getting better slowly but surely. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xmG-oKwAaI


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That dog is protecting you from a sock tied to a string?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

looking good....thanks for sharing


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like you're both having fun, and at 15 you are ahead of the curve compared to alot of people.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Hes ahead of me, and spells better


----------



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

Would it make you happy if I change it to " Dog protecting me from Killer sock"


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it is great you are getting started out so young.
You look like you are having fun too.

Welcome to the obsession. haha.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Shane Gokey said:


> Would it make you happy if I change it to " Dog protecting me from Killer sock"


Man, im getting a beat down by a 15 year old #-o


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

shane gokey said:


> would it make you happy if i change it to " dog protecting me from killer sock"


roflmao

Shane, good to see younger folk in the sport!


----------



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

Chris McDonald said:


> Man, im getting a beat down by a 15 year old #-o


haha sorry that came off pretty rude; I am still learning, don't know all of the correct terms, and really not 100% sure about what I am doing. If I made a mistake please correct me, it's the only way I am going to learn.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Shane Gokey said:


> haha sorry that came off pretty rude; I am still learning, don't know all of the correct terms, and really not 100% sure about what I am doing. If I made a mistake please correct me, it's the only way I am going to learn.


Looks good you going to make a Schutzhund dog? as for Chris dont roll over for his dumb ass fact just knee him in the nutzz for the stupid sock comment.
You got a good looking young dog keep at it and learn helper work now is the best time.


----------



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Mike, I am training her in Shutzhund. We have been training for quite some time now. I am hoping to try decoying pretty soon, I would like to see what It's like to be on the receiving end of a bite.


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Have fun and learn all you can from that group good people and good dog people. Just listen and learn. Dog looks good keep up the good work.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Shane Gokey said:


> haha sorry that came off pretty rude; I am still learning, don't know all of the correct terms, and really not 100% sure about what I am doing. If I made a mistake please correct me, it's the only way I am going to learn.


 
Not rude at all, its all fun. It was a good come back for my goofing with you. How were you lucky enough to get into this stuff at your age?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

All kidding aside, the video was gay :razz:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

He means gay like happy and fun


----------



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

I kinda just got into working dogs randomly, one of my friends was training them. I thought it was interesting and it went on from there. Its something I really enjoy doing, and hope to continue doing it.


----------



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> All kidding aside, the video was gay :razz:


hah that made my day


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Good stuff, Shane. Stick with it; the more advanced your dog gets the more fun you'll have. Best of luck with your future training.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice looking dog, good luck.


----------



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Good looking dog. She seems to enjoy training. Keep up the work, rewards are sure to follow.


----------



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Ricardo


----------



## Eric Shearer (Oct 30, 2008)

Keep up the good work Shane... Like others have said... "it's great to see someone your age interested in dog sports... I suggest, if you haven't already ... start learning to be a helper / decoy. 1.We need more younger talented helpers and Decoy's and 2. you learn faster and from a different perspective than just being on the other end of the leash... 
Good luck in your training... keep it up! 
Eric


----------



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Eric


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Looks good you going to make a Schutzhund dog? as for Chris dont roll over for his dumb ass fact just knee him in the nutzz for the stupid sock comment.
> You got a good looking young dog keep at it and learn helper work now is the best time.


 
It was a sock on a string comment. That’s not protection that’s tug


----------

